# Cholesterol "TỐT" có thể ảnh hưởng "XẤU" đến 1 số người



## hong nhung (26/7/18)

*Việc có hàm lượng cholesterol HDL (còn gọi là cholesterol tốt) cao thường được coi là một điều tích cực. Nhưng điều đó có thể không đúng đối với tất cả mọi người: Theo một nghiên cứu mới, mức cholesterol HDL cao không phải lúc nào cũng lành mạnh cho tim của phụ nữ mãn kinh.*



​
Theo Hiệp hội Tim mạch Hoa Kỳ, cholesterol HDL bảo vệ tim bằng cách khiến cholesterol LDL (cholesterol "xấu") cách xa các động mạch và gan để loại bỏ chúng khỏi cơ thể. Nói chung, cơ thể có lượng HDL cao và LDL thấp được coi là khỏe mạnh.

Nhưng theo _Live Science_, trong nghiên cứu mới này, các nhà nghiên cứu đã phát hiện ra rằng mức cholesterol HDL cao hơn (đo bằng xét nghiệm máu định kỳ để đánh giá tổng lượng cholesterol thông qua hạt HDL) có thể không phải lúc nào cũng tốt đối với phụ nữ mãn kinh như các chuyên gia trước đây nghĩ. Hơn nữa, phát hiện này cũng cho thấy việc sử dụng phương pháp đo HDL thông thường có thể không dự đoán chính xác nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim của phụ nữ mãn kinh.
Samar El Khoudary, nhà dịch tễ học tại Đại học Y tế công cộng Pittsburgh cho biết đó là vì việc đo lượng cholesterol HDL không đơn giản như mọi người nghĩ. Cholesterol HDL không chỉ là một loại hạt mà thực ra là một nhóm các hạt được tìm thấy trong máu, những hạt này có kích thước, hình dạng và bố cục khác nhau.

Theo nghiên cứu, có một phương pháp khác tốt hơn là xem xét kỹ kích thước và số lượng hạt HDL có thể đo được trong máu bằng cách sử dụng một kỹ thuật có tên phân tích chuyển động ion, để cho bác sĩ hiểu rõ hơn về hiệu quả của HDL đối với tim của phụ nữ mãn kinh.

*Ý nghĩa của lượng HDL*
Trong nghiên cứu, các nhà khoa học đã xem xét dữ liệu thu thập được từ gần 1.400 phụ nữ ở Hoa Kỳ trong độ tuổi từ 45 đến 84, từng tham vào một nghiên cứu dài về xơ vữa động mạch và xơ cứng động mạch. Các nhà nghiên cứu đã đo hàm lượng cholesterol HDL của họ bằng cả phương pháp thông thường và phương pháp chuyển động ion.



​
Nghiên cứu cho thấy phụ nữ mãn kinh có mức HDL cao hơn (được xác định bằng phương pháp xét nghiệm thông thường) có nguy cơ xơ vữa động mạch cao hơn so với những người có HDL thấp hơn. Trong khi đó, khi đo bằng phương pháp chuyển động ion thì cho kết quả ngược lại.

Nhưng không phải chỉ vì lượng các hạt HDL được đo bằng thử nghiệm chuyển động ion tạo ra sự khác biệt về nguy cơ bệnh tim. Kích thước của chúng cũng quan trọng: số lượng hạt HDL lớn càng nhiều, nguy cơ mắc bệnh xơ vữa động mạch càng tăng, đặc biệt là đối với phụ nữ sắp mãn kinh.




El Khoudary nói, phát hiện này cho thấy các hạt HDL lớn có thể dễ bị rối loạn chức năng hơn khi phụ nữ sắp bước vào giai đoạn mãn kinh. Rối loạn chức năng này có thể do nhiều thay đổi khác nhau xảy ra ở cơ thể phụ nữ vào thời điểm này, bao gồm những thay đổi về nội tiết tố, đặc biệt là sự sụt giảm giảm estrogen; lượng chất béo tăng cao, chẳng hạn như LDL; thay đổi sự phân bố chất béo trên cơ thể người phụ nữ và sức khỏe của mạch máu.

Nieca Goldberg, chuyên gia tim mạch và là giám đốc y tế của Trung tâm Sức khỏe phụ nữ Joan H. Tisch tại NYU Langone Health, New York cho biết nghiên cứu này mở ra tiềm năng sử dụng HDL để đánh giá nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim ở phụ nữ mãn kinh.

Những phát hiện này có thể giúp các bác sĩ đánh giá tốt hơn về nguy cơ tim mạch trong tương lai, nhưng hiện tại, phụ nữ chưa cần phải đi xét nghiệm với loại cholesterol này. Tuy nhiên, họ có thể cải thiện sức khỏe tim mạch của họ bằng cách tập trung vào chế độ ăn uống, hoạt động thể chất và lối sống khi gần đến thời kỳ mãn kinh. Cholesterol, dù là loại nào, cũng không phải là nguyên nhân duy nhất dẫn đến các bệnh tim mạch.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

